# When did you switch from feeding pup 3x to 2x?



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Blaze is just over 4 mo. And vet said wait till 6 mo to go to 2x feeding. Breeder recommended switch at 4 mo. He eats 4c daily Weighs 28lbs.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I think you will find a variety of answers on this. Personally, we free feed.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

What's free feed? Do you put daily amt in bowl in am and leave it out? I could never leave food in bowl. Our french bulldog has weight issues as it is he eats everything in sight!:0. 
I guess I could look up free feeding


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We still feed Ruby 3x a day. She's almost 2 years old. I work from home so we never needed to transition to less feedings. Another reason we never switched is that she vomits bile if she goes too long between feedings.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

From young puppydom we fed two meals (morn and eve) and kongs and feeding toys during the day to bridge the gap! Every answer different for you, just to make it simple


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We probably dropped to twice a day at 3 months (he was leaving a lot in his bowl). Stuck with the twice a day feeding though and will probably always do that. Switched to adult food at 6 months or so because he was already big and bulking. He's now 17 mos and 65 lbs...


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

We feed Dharma roughly 4cups a day in an AM feeding and a PM feeding. She eats an all breed puppy kibble. She gets to graze unless she has to be in her crate. If she eats all her AM feeding we give her an extra cup. If there is food still in her dish in the evening we may not give her more. She pretty much determines her own level of being hungry. She is 9 months old and does not look too skinny.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Free feed means we have two bowls of food out all the time. They eat when they want. Today they ran, had a small lunch, ate out hiking with my parents now, and probably will eat when they get home. They often need a little coaxing to eat enough.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

This is free feeding. 2.1/4 cups put into bowl. I think my dog has a eating disorder, he eats exactly half when I'm at work then the other half when I get home.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

This is what he looks like at 2.5yrs old


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have basically let my pup let me know when he is hungry, I fed him continuously when he was a pup 2-4 mo. and then 3 times a day until just about a month ago at 7mo., he quit asking for food at mid day.
If he is hungry, he lets me know... if I am paying attention to his body language etc. Then I feed him, and sometimes at normal feeding times he doesn't eat... I put up his bowl, and later he will come and point at it and then I give it back. I never ever worry about over feeding, or under feeding... I know he will let me know what he wants. Treats through out the day, for all good deeds, and good behavior, and even after a brisk walk, or a good run in the field. Treats are never horded.
I also spoil my pups with a tidbit from the table after dinner, a potato, carrot, veggi, piece of meat, or fish and even a good lick of the plate...


----------

